# Viper landing bay diorama



## Chrisisall

My second post; my first showing- a piece I worked on long & hard, just recently completed.








I was actually going for the "feel" of the landing bay, rather than a precise reproduction. The Viper was really my main focus, THAT'S as precise as I could make it. I guess in that way, it's more of a complicated display than an actual diorama...








There's a tiny scratch built Viper landing at the back:
































Oh, and the Viper comes off the landing gear which is anchored to the base (slightly older pic- before I redid the side pipes & intake housings).









Now I gotta look around here some more at other peep's stuff...!


----------



## SteveR

Wow! Forced perspective!


----------



## Chrisisall

SteveR said:


> Wow! Forced perspective!


Heh, it was that, or make it really REALLY long!

Here it is from farther away:


----------



## Jafo

very cool!


----------



## John P

GREAT idea!!


----------



## SJF

Fantastic job! Love the forced perspective. 

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall

SJF said:


> Fantastic job! Love the forced perspective.
> 
> Sean


Thanks. You know, the entire project cost me $50, including the Viper kit! Luckily, I had acrylic & Testors paints aplenty already, that alone would have cost me $50 right there.
Originally I had planned to do a diorama of the destroyed Adama household on Caprica, with the parked Viper & Apollo looking out over the glowing burning city on the ocean, but I just couldn't do it justice on that kind of limited budget...


----------



## Xenodyssey

The perspective works very well.


----------



## iriseye

Agree with all on the perspective. Very, very nice work.


----------



## Chrisisall

iriseye said:


> Agree with all on the perspective. Very, very nice work.


Thanks all! I'm honestly happily amazed by the positive comments. As with most artists, I conjure, all I see is what I did wrong, and what I *might* have done better. 
Objectively, I guess, I kinda like how it turned out.


----------



## iriseye

I can't tell you the number of times I've looked at one of my finished kits and said, "Maybe if I....."


----------



## miniature sun

That looks great, and you really nailed the perspective view.


----------



## mcdougall

Incredible:thumbsup:
The forced perspective works GREAT!!!
This is just too Cool:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chrisisall

Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## steve123

I love this! You have done some wonderful work! What's next? I can't wait to see!

Steve


----------



## roadrner

Amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Chrisisall

steve123 said:


> I love this! You have done some wonderful work! What's next? I can't wait to see!


Well, I'm working on a Jupiter 2 and I think I'm gonna put a bathroom into it.
No, seriously.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63

Chrisisall said:


> Well, I'm working on a Jupiter 2 and I think I'm gonna put a bathroom into it.
> No, seriously.:thumbsup:


i'm loving thids dio as well...a J2 bathroom would be rediculously COOL!!!

great idea on the forced perspective landing bay...man i really didg that!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon

You did a great job! It is unique; the viper is well made; and the landing legs are a hoot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chrisisall

Poseidon said:


> Thanks for posting!


It was a labour of love.:thumbsup:
Thanks for enjoying.


----------



## StarshipClass

Coolest Viper dio, yet!!!

:thumbsup:

I like your mounting system--ingenius! You can mount the model for inflight photos as well.


----------



## Chrisisall

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You can mount the model for inflight photos as well.


Plus it serves as a stand for my other Vipers if I want.
Ya gotta be able to _play_ with your toys, right?


----------



## StarshipClass

Chrisisall said:


> Plus it serves as a stand for my other Vipers if I want.
> Ya gotta be able to _play_ with your toys, right?


Ah! Like I said, "ingenious!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

cool!


----------



## Chrisisall

Jafo said:


> cool!


Thanks! I found a few more pictures of it:

Detail on the side pipes of the Viper









Another view of the landing gear









How the Earth (yes, they made it!) is lit in the bay entrance









View from farther away (early photo before some tweaks)









When it was still just a mess


----------



## ClubTepes

Very nice concept.

BTW, Where did the ground figure come from?


----------



## Chrisisall

ClubTepes said:


> BTW, Where did the ground figure come from?


I found this at a hobby shop:









And with a little X-acto knife action he became she:


----------



## steve123

That's what the Doctor said....

Great dio I love looking at this!

Dr. Steve


----------



## Chrisisall

steve123 said:


> That's what the Doctor said....












You're so bad....


----------



## steve123

Read this in Bela Lugosi's voice "But, I'm verry good wit a knife" ah, ah ah,...

Mac


----------



## Radiodugger

I like the landing gear! I had the aftermarket kit of that, and was going to install it in the Monogram Viper. The foreclosure got it all. This is inspiration, guys! I like the aftermarket launch bay as well. 

Radio Doug


----------



## z06

Nice job!


----------

